# Retiring in the UK



## kyleishere (Aug 1, 2007)

Do you know anyone who retired in the UK? Would you retire in the UK? What are the benefits of UK retirement? What are the drawbacks?


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

kyleishere said:


> Do you know anyone who retired in the UK? Would you retire in the UK? What are the benefits of UK retirement? What are the drawbacks?


Hmmmm to retire in the Uk i would think you need to have some money stashed away , as its very expensive ..

cant think of any benefits at all..


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Well its a beautiful country with lots to see, and so long as you have a good pension and wellies plus rain mack you should enjoy it.


----------



## HAPPY (Jul 31, 2007)

I personally can not understand why ANYONE would choose to spend their precious retirement in the UK. It is expensive, mostly cold, and often a dangerous place to be.

We do have some outstanding places of history and scenery which you could enjoy on a 2 week holiday. Also, we also have a great National Health System, although grossly abused and under-funded. There are probably a million other things that make it great and I would be grateful if readers could contribute to this.

On the other hand. There are more cheaper, warmer and safer places to live. Depending on how much pension you get will depend on your choices of countries. 

Having just returned from living in Cyprus, unfortunately no retired yet, we lived in total harmony. We could leave our doors and windows open even when we went out for the day. We could walk around at any time, night or day and never worried about being attacked. The weather is hot, although sometimes too hot. Our bills were next to nothing compared to the UK. Our Council Tax was about £65.00 PER YEAR. In fact, nearly everything is a lot cheaper, from insurances, petrol, utility usage……so your pension will go a lot further.

One problem though. There wasn’t really much of a National Health Service and like many other countries wherever you go, you should buy a good Health Insurance Policy. Having said that, many pensions may find it difficult to get Health Insurance, especially if they have had at lot of previous health problems.

Anyway, let us know what you think


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

I agree that it's quite expensive in the UK. I think that's all I agree with though.

I came from the US, and yes it's a lot more expensive here. However, my part of the US has a climate almost identical to the part of the UK where I now live.

I also grew up in a big American city. I'm now living in a medium-sized English town. Although it's purported to be a terrible area for crime, I can't see it. I've had almost no crime affecting me personally. The worst thing that's happened is we left the lawn mower out and some teenagers apparently took it for a walk, then ditched it down the street from our house. Oooh. Scary. 

The countryside is gorgeous here. There are an endless number of interesting places to visit within easy driving distance. We have excellent restaurants, wonderful museums, and an incredible music scene.

If I could afford it, I'd retire here. Wait, now that I think of it, I WILL be retiring here. Why move if I love it where I am?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Well thanks for that Penguins

I love the UK, and would agree the cost of living is too high

All countries have their crime however and spending a few weeks or a short period doesn't really illustrate it. After you've been living somewhere hot for a while you begin to look forward to the cooler wet days  Its 43 degrees here at 5.30 pm!!

In the UK, to name but a few

Beautiful countryside
Lovely historic villages
Tons of history, castles, stately homes
Fantastic sea-side towns
National Parks, clifftop walks, The Lake District
Good healthcare (its free, dont knock it!)
Village Pub culture
British sense of humour


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Ahh. Now all of those I can definitely agree with!


----------



## Jen (Oct 3, 2007)

kyleishere said:


> Do you know anyone who retired in the UK? Would you retire in the UK? What are the benefits of UK retirement? What are the drawbacks?


We would love to retire in th U.K. next year. Only thing is, we have encountered red tape on both sides of the pond, regarding taxes...... What's new? It seems that both Canada & the U.K. would like to tax our pensions & meager assets. We are English, have lived & worked in Canada for over 30 years. Are there any other Expats that have done the same thing & know how to pay just one taxman?

Why do we want to come back? Home is where the heart is. Besides, we have spent a small fortune over the years coming over to stay.

Thanks.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin said:


> I agree that it's quite expensive in the UK. I think that's all I agree with though.
> 
> I came from the US, and yes it's a lot more expensive here. However, my part of the US has a climate almost identical to the part of the UK where I now live.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmm Hastings is down the road from me !!

Tell me are we talking about the same place ?

The one where the Pier is shutdown, with the shingle beach ?
With the little boating pool next to them wooden huts that have slot machines in them ?
On the A259 that leads to Bexhill On Sea ? which is a nightmare road and takes ages to get anywhere ?

If it is i assume you dont get out much ?


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Jen said:


> We would love to retire in th U.K. next year. Only thing is, we have encountered red tape on both sides of the pond, regarding taxes...... What's new? It seems that both Canada & the U.K. would like to tax our pensions & meager assets. We are English, have lived & worked in Canada for over 30 years. Are there any other Expats that have done the same thing & know how to pay just one taxman?
> 
> Why do we want to come back? Home is where the heart is. Besides, we have spent a small fortune over the years coming over to stay.
> 
> Thanks.


You will only be taxed in 1 Country dont worry , You opt to be taxed in the one you live and the other will only be after any tax due uptil that date ..

So dont panic ...

30 years heck your in for a shock !! 70s hmmmmm yep good days ... Remember them well stick a Fiver in the Fuel tank drive all week etc ... lol


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Jen said:


> We would love to retire in th U.K. next year. Only thing is, we have encountered red tape on both sides of the pond, regarding taxes...... What's new? It seems that both Canada & the U.K. would like to tax our pensions & meager assets. We are English, have lived & worked in Canada for over 30 years. Are there any other Expats that have done the same thing & know how to pay just one taxman?
> 
> Why do we want to come back? Home is where the heart is. Besides, we have spent a small fortune over the years coming over to stay.
> 
> Thanks.


Jen, tax can be quite a complicated thing and its well worth taking good professional advice. When we moved to Spain we took care to de register in the UK at the same time as registering in Spain. There can be a slight changeover period, but you can re claim double paid tax.

Now in your position your pension has been earned in Canada and thats why you need the professional advice. A few £'s spent now to ascertain the most advantageous position will be well worth it in the long run.


----------

